# Hide Notification Bar, Keep Pull Down



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Title says it all. Does anyone know how to hide the notification bar but still keep the ability to use the pull down menu?


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Nova launcher, 
Settings or shortcut icon, hide notification bar. 
Step two, set home softkey to open the pull down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I do this with Apex Launcher. I have the option to hide the notification bar checked, but I've set a swipe down gesture to expand the notification pull down.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually want to be able to pull it down still with a downward swipe. I know I'm being picky, but for a minimalist look it'd be awesome.

EDIT:


Rodeojones said:


> I do this with Apex Launcher. I have the option to hide the notification bar checked, but I've set a swipe down gesture to expand the notification pull down.


I've always used Nova, but I'll give Apex a try. I hear they're pretty similar.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

nova launcher settings swipe down expand notifications


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> nova launcher settings swipe down expand notifications


I use the free version, I'm guessing that's in prime?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

actually, I think you can do that in any launcher from the market in the settings/ gestures section

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Decided to go with Apex since it's free. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------

